# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #226  (08/2019)



## PCGH_Aleco (24. Juni 2019)

Schönen guten Tag liebe Damen und Herren, Enthusiasten und Schrauber,

ein weiterer Monat ist vergangen und ein weiteres Mal erblick der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe 08/2019 das Licht der Welt! 

Wie immer, gibt es ab dem ersten Mittwoch des Monats, in diesem Fall also dem 03. Juli 2019, die neue Ausgabe am Kiosk. Wer auf die haptische Version verzichten kann, kann ab dem Freitag davor, in diesem Fall ab dem 28.Juni, Ausgabe 226 in digitalen Händen halten. Abonnenten unserer Zeitung bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware in der Regel einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT), ein Abo lohnt sich also alleine schon deswegen (und natürlich wegen den Prämien!).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich produzieren wir dieses Heft für Euch! Kritik wird von der Redaktion immer gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (20 Minuten Schlaf reichen meist), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## Maverick3k (27. Juni 2019)

Es ist echt Bemerkenswert 

Der Name vom Spiel steht in der Überschrift und in der Einleitung und der Autor schafft es trotzdem, "Blades" falsch zu schreiben  (Blade / Balde)


----------



## Nordbadener (1. Juli 2019)

Schade, das Ryzen und Navi in dieser Ausgabe nicht ausführlich getestet werden.
So gibt es die Tests wie kalter Kaffee erst in der nächsten Ausgabe.

Das Ganze liegt wohl am NDA. Ich hätte diese Ausgabe um eine Woche verschoben...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Juli 2019)

Moin!

Richtig, das liegt an den Sperrfristen. Eine Verschiebung des Heftverkaufsstarts zöge einen großen Rattenschwanz an Problemen nach sich, daher vermeiden wir das und haben stattdessen eine technisch möglichst fundierte Vorschau untergebracht.

Aber keine Sorge: Anfang August ist nichts "(k)alt", denn wir sammeln und testen bis zum Ende. Heißt: Die kommende Ausgabe wird zur Hälfte von Ryzen, Radeon RX 5700 und Geforce RTX Super ausgefüllt. Inklusive Mainboards. Overclocking, Custom-Designs – Material, das so nicht online ist. 

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Juli 2019)

Und man muss auch ganz ehrlich sagen: Eine Woche Verschiebung des Verkaufsstarts hätte uns zwar ermöglicht, frei über die Eigenschaften der Hardware zu reden – für solide Tests brauchen wir aber auch Zeit zwischen Eintreffen der Testmuster und Beginn des Drucks. Und zur Abgabe des Heftes habe ich hier nirgendwo einen Ryen 3000 gesehen, da wäre eine Woche später kein Testartikel fertig geworden.


----------



## trigger831 (4. Juli 2019)

Der RAM Test,die Gaming Monitor Übersicht und die Gegenüberstellung der fast gleichen Notebooks hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Die nächste Ausgabe wird mir wahrscheinlich aber noch etwas mehr Freude bereiten.


----------



## Palmdale (5. Juli 2019)

Wieder sehr interessantes Heft und ja, bedauerlich ob der NDA Termine. 

Doch just zur großen Vorschau hätt ich mal ne Verständnisfrage:

Auf S. 13 geht ihr auf die schnelleren Interconnects ein, die durch den nun wieder getrennten Chip vonnöten wurden. Eine Maßnahme ist ja, durch höher zertifizierten RAM die CCX und Zwischen-Chip Kommunikation zu beschleunigen, da der IF an den Ram-Takt gekoppelt ist. Soweit so klar, Ryzen 3000 kann mit 1,6Ghz IF-Takt mit DDR4-3200 arbeiten (an dieser Stelle müsst glaub ich nen Typo sein, ihr habt DDR*3*-3200 geschrieben).

Frage ist nun das Overclocking, was AMD über ein 1:2 Verhältnis unterstützt. Nach euren Ausführungen liest sich das so, dass man tunlichst genau DDR4-3200 verwenden soll, da ein niedrigerer RAM-Takt (durch die direkte Kopplung) UND ein höherer RAM-Takt (durch den Teiler) den Datendurchsatz senkt. Ist das tatsächlich so? Also wäre z.B. 3600er oder höher, die ja durchaus von den besseren Boards unterstützt werden, tatsächlich nicht nur obsolet, sondern nachteilig?


----------



## kmf (5. Juli 2019)

Als "Lückenfüller-Heft" vor der kommenden "Heißen Ausgabe 9/2019"  hat's mir trotzdem gut gefallen - waren viele interessante Infos drin, sei es der neue Testparcour für die Grafikkarten, das vorgestellte DDR4-RAM bzw. der Praxis Artikel über Hitzeentwicklung bei aktuellen Grafikkarten.
 Mich hätten aber die beiden angesprochenen Profile des Neuen mal im Detail interessiert. Vielleicht als kleines HowTo. Erst Nase lang machen und dann sitzen lassen ... 

Aber guter Artikel.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Juli 2019)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Wieder sehr interessantes Heft und ja, bedauerlich ob der NDA Termine.
> 
> Doch just zur großen Vorschau hätt ich mal ne Verständnisfrage:
> 
> ...



DDR3 war in der Tat ein Typo, macht aber technisch keinen Unterschied - DDR3 halt mit effektiv Taktfrequenz X.
Der RAM skaliert bis 3732 MHz. Dort liegt laut bereits veröffentlichten Folien von AMD die Grenze, aber der der 2:1-Teiler aktiv wird. Ist das der Fall sollte die Leistung in quasi allen Andwendungen deutlich sinken, sodass DDR4-4000 beispielsweise langsamer wäre als DDR4-3000. DDR4-3000 ist seinerseits langsamer als DDR4-3200, aber nur wegen der 200 MHz – nicht wegen einer Halbierung der internen Anbindungsgeschwindigkeit. Es bleibt abzuwarten, ob sich irgend eine Spezialanwendung findet, in der der 2:1-Modus von Vorteil ist (laut AMD-Mitarbeitern soll es die geben, aber ich warte noch auf ein Beispiel), aber allgemein ist 1:1 stark im Vorteil. Wir werden zeitnah zu klären versuchen zu klären, ob man manuell auch jenseits von 3733 den 1:1-Teiler nutzen kann – in der Vergangenheit war das IF aber extrem schlecht zu übertakten.

Einzige Ausnahme dieser Einschätzung, zumindest in der Theorie: Single-Channel-RAM und maximal ein 3800X. Bei den Single-Chip-CPUs muss das IF nur die Verbindung zum RAM herstellen (PCI-E sollte für Gamer nie kritisch werden) und mit 2:1-Teiler erreicht der IF die gleiche Geschwindigkeit, wie Single-Channel-RAM. Single-Channel-DDR4-4000 wäre also schneller, als Single-Channel-DDR4-3200. Aber vermutlich immer noch langsamer als Dual-Channel-DDR4-2200 (gleiche Latenzen vorausgesetzt). Ich gehe davon aus, dass Stephan hier viel Material für künftige Technikartikel hat.


----------



## Palmdale (5. Juli 2019)

@PCGH_Torsten

Subba, vielen Dank für die Erläuterung. Also hat man quasi die 99% Linie genommen und den Teiler erst ab 3866+ aktiv werden lassen, was eh sehr selten zum Einsatz kommen dürfte. Allerdings sollte man das dann tatsächlich dick und fett in die Handbücher schreiben, denn wenn jemand solch teureren Speicher kauft will er mit Sicherheit nicht erleben, dass er Einbußen hat


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Juli 2019)

Ich fürchte, dass das niemand irgendwo dick hinschreiben wird. Sowohl AMD als auch Mainboard-Hersteller haben bereits angefangen, sich mit hohen RAM-OC-Taktraten zu brüsten, RAM-Hersteller haben extra AMD-Kits jenseits von DDR-4000 angekündigt, usw.. Das diese Taktangaben noch weniger Leistung bringen dürften als die Pentium-4-GHz-Rekorde seinerzeit wird höflich verschwiegen. Auch AMDs eigene Folien gestehen nur eine Zunahme der Speicherlatenz beim Schritt von DDR4-3600 auf -3800, verschweigen aber die Halbierung der Datentransferrate.

Meine private vor-allen-Tests-Meinung: Das ganze Ding wurde explizit nur für Taktrekorde geschaffen. Überall war zu lesen, dass nur Intel für schnellen Speicher geeignet wäre und das war auch für jeden offensichtlich. Jetzt eignet sich auch AMD für Hochfrequenz-RAM – und dass das nichts bringt, muss man erst sorgfältig messen.


----------



## der_yappi (10. Juli 2019)

Die Ryzen / Navi Vorschau war mein Highlight.

Da ich mir in diesem Jahr noch ein 32GB Kit (2x16GB Riegel) kaufen will, hatte ich große Hoffnungen in den Test gesteckt und war leider doch etwas ernüchtert...


----------



## Rolk (11. Juli 2019)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Die Ryzen / Navi Vorschau war mein Highlight.
> 
> Da ich mir in diesem Jahr noch ein 32GB Kit (2x16GB Riegel) kaufen will, hatte ich große Hoffnungen in den Test gesteckt und war leider doch etwas ernüchtert...



E-Dies ab 130 € / 32 GB DDR4-3000 scheinen der aktuelle Preisleistungsschlager zu sein.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. Juli 2019)

Was war denn ernüchternd am RAM-Vergleichstest?


----------



## der_yappi (13. Juli 2019)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Was war denn ernüchternd am RAM-Vergleichstest?



Bei "RAM-Kits mit hoher Kapazität" habe ich hauptsächlich an Kits mit zwei Riegeln gedacht.
Vor allem in Bezug auf den hier heiß diskutierten Ryzen.
Zwei Riegel sind ja laut euren Tests besser geeignet für höhere Geschwindigkeiten als eine Vollbestückung mit vier Modulen.
Daher war meine Vorstellung als ich die Vorschau im letzten Heft gelesen habe => 2x16GB Kits
Und jetzt sind einige 4x8GB und sogar 4x16GB Kits im Test.
Das ist an sich eine super Sache, nur war MEINE Vorstellung halt etwas anders (was aber weniger an euch sondern eher an mir liegt... )

Und einige RAM-Kits die bei mir in der persönlichen Auswahl waren sind leider gar nicht im Test dabei zB die div G.Skill Ripjaws V mit 2x16GB oder ähnliche von Corsair oder Crucial/Ballistix.

Wie man sieht ist das eher MEIN persönliches Problem als eures.


----------



## trigger831 (13. Juli 2019)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Und einige RAM-Kits die bei mir in der persönlichen Auswahl waren sind leider gar nicht im Test dabei zB die div G.Skill Ripjaws V mit 2x16GB oder ähnliche von Corsair oder Crucial/Ballistix.



Es waren aber z.B. 2x16GB Dominator/Ballistix/Predator dabei und ich fand die gesamte Auswahl schon gut und breit aufgestellt. Jedoch verstehe ich auch,was du dir vorgestellt hast.


----------



## cflies (15. Juli 2019)

Mich interessiert doch mal, wieso bei sämtlichen Monitor-Tests der letzten Jahre kein einziger von Eizo dabei ist!
Ihr testet doch auch Grafikkarten für mehrere tausend Euro, die dann nach maximal 3-5 Jahren ausgetauscht werden, 
mit meinem  Foris FS 2735 kann ich ein paar Jahre länger Spaß haben und halte ihn daher nicht für überteuert.
Möglicherweise hat es ja auch einen anderen Grund, dass Eizo bei Euch kein Thema ist!?


----------



## kmf (17. Juli 2019)

cflies schrieb:


> Mich interessiert doch mal, wieso bei sämtlichen Monitor-Tests der letzten Jahre kein einziger von Eizo dabei ist!
> Ihr testet doch auch Grafikkarten für mehrere tausend Euro, die dann nach maximal 3-5 Jahren ausgetauscht werden,
> mit meinem  Foris FS 2735 kann ich ein paar Jahre länger Spaß haben und halte ihn daher nicht für überteuert.
> Möglicherweise hat es ja auch einen anderen Grund, dass Eizo bei Euch kein Thema ist!?


Eizo's sind zum schaffe net zum zocken


----------



## rolli (19. Juli 2019)

Kann es sein, dass bei dem Monitor-Test ein paar Unter-Überschriften an die falsche Stelle geraten sind?
Auf Seite 75 sehe ich eine solche nämlich doppelt und das liegt hoffentlich nicht an mir. 
Und auf Seite 72 geht es wohl um einen Monitor von MSI, dennoch steht in der Unter-Überschrift "Asus ROG Strix ...".
Das ist durchaus etwas verwirrend, zumal in dem gesamten Artikel kein einziger Asus-Monitor vorkommt.

Sonst aber hab ich nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## Khabarak (27. Juli 2019)

Ich finde putzig, dass ihr 1440P in der Ausgabe plötzlich zur Mainstream Auflösung erklärt...
Wie kommt ihr darauf?
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sind noch weit über 60% mit 1080p und weniger unterwegs.
1440P kommt nicht mal auf 10%.

Wäre schön, wenn ihr mitteilen könntet, auf welchen Daten eure Einschätzung beruhgt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Juli 2019)

Das ist unsere Quelle – unsere Leser: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens?

Danke für die Erinnerung – es wird Zeit für eine frische Umfrage. Dass es global bzw. bei Steam anders aussieht, schreiben wir immer wieder. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Ryzenfan80 (8. August 2019)

Hallo,

da ich mir nach jahrelanger Gamingabstinenz einen neuen Rechner kaufen wollte (der nächste Winter kommt trotz Rekordhitze), habe ich mir Ende Mai die PCGH 06/2019 und danach die 07/2019 und 08/2019 sowie das Sonderheft Hardware gekauft.
Nach gut 2 Monaten Überlegen, Lesen Eurer Hefte, Konfigurieren in diversen Onlineshops und Stöbern habe ich letzte Woche bestellt und besitze das gute Stück seit diesem Montag. 
Weil mir Full HD zum Zocken reicht, habe ich mir einen Ryzen 2600 mit dem ASRock B450 M Pro 4 als Unterbau geholt. Dazu 16 GB RAM Crucial Ballistix Sport LT, Sapphire Pulse RX VEGA56, 2 TB HDD Seagate Barracuda, als SSD Crucial MX500, ein Sharkoon S25W als Gehäuse, LG DVD Brenner und als Netzteil das bequiet! Pure Power 11 CM mit 500 Watt.
Ich habe meine Konfiguration also vorwiegend aus Euren Spar- und Preis-Leistungs-Tipps zusammengestellt.
Als passenden Monitor habe ich den iiyama Black Hawk G-Master G2530HSU gewählt.
Bei der Grafikkarte habe ich  auf Anraten meines PC-Händlers von der Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 590 auf die o.g. VEGA56 umgeschwenkt, da der Mehrpreis bei nur ca. 30 Euro (ca. 250 Euro zu ca. 220 Euro) lag.
Ich finde, dass meine VEGA56 einen Tipp wert ist, weil viele sie leider nicht auf dem Schirm haben.
Ich bedanke mich herzlich für Eure guten Artikel und der Listen im Einkaufsführer, weil sie mir bei der Erstellung meiner Wunschkonfiguration sehr geholfen haben.

MfG
Ryzenfan80


----------



## Ryzenfan80 (10. August 2019)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe in der Ausgabe 09/2019 gesehen, dass die VEGA56 beim Projekt-PC AMD Preis/Leistung als Alternativkomponente erwähnt wird und sie im neuesten Grafikkartenranking ein PLV von 100 Prozent hat.
Sie liegt unter der wichtigen 250 Euro Marke und ist meiner Meinung nach ein sehr faires Angebot.
Es wäre angebracht, sie im Einkaufsführer zum PLV Tipp zu küren.

MfG
Ryzenfan80


----------



## Khabarak (14. August 2019)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das ist unsere Quelle – unsere Leser: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens?
> 
> Danke für die Erinnerung – es wird Zeit für eine frische Umfrage. Dass es global bzw. bei Steam anders aussieht, schreiben wir immer wieder.
> 
> ...



Mal abgesehen davon, dass ein Forum für Hardware Enthusiasten bei weitem nicht den Mainstream repräsentiert, zeigt selbst eure Umfrage, dass Auflösungen unter 1440p häufiger genutzt werden, als eure "Mainstream" Einschätzung.

Edit: 
Grob Überschlagen sind die Auflösungen unter 1440p zusammen knapp über 50% und 1080p mit über 40% noch immer Mainstream, im vergleich zu den 30% von 1440p


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. August 2019)

Das passt schon so. Wir testen ja nicht für die 500 Millionen Steam-Chinesen mit maximal Full HD, sondern primär für euch. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Khabarak (15. August 2019)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das passt schon so. Wir testen ja nicht für die 500 Millionen Steam-Chinesen mit maximal Full HD, sondern primär für euch.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Schön, dass ihr für uns testet, dennoch macht es 1440p nicht zum Mainstream... wie gesagt: das ist es nicht mal nach eurer eigenen Umfrage.

Mainstream ist nach Definition das mit dem größten Anteil - und davon ist 1440p nunmal sehr weit entfernt.
Und alle andren Gamer mit 1080p im gleichen Artikel als Billigheimer abzustempeln macht es nicht besser.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. August 2019)

Ahoi,

wie kommst du eigentlich darauf, dass wir WQHD zum Mainstream machen? Wir haben ja im GPU-Index immer noch Full HD drin, eben weil es so verbreitet ist (und obwohl hier ein partielles CPU-Limit greift). Ob man Full HD nun als Übermacht, "Billigheimer", Einsteiger-Auflösung oder kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner bezeichnet, ist nicht relevant. Fakt ist: Jeder, der noch in FHD unterwegs ist, weiß nicht, wie gut moderne Spiele wirklich aussehen können. Aufrüsten auf mindestens WQHD empfohlen. 

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## Khabarak (15. August 2019)

Lies doch einfach selbst mal die Artikel zum Monitortest - was du offenbar nicht getan hat.
Die 1080p Monitore werden mehr oder minder als Billigheimer abgestempelt, während 1440p sowohl bei den 1080p Monitoren, als auch bei den 1440p Modellen als Mainstream bezeichnet wird.
Darauf verweise ich auch schon im ersten Post.

Edit:
Und rein aus Umweltaspekten sollte man seine Monitore so lange wie möglich selbst nutzen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (15. August 2019)

Uff, was für ne sinnlose Diskussion.

Ja, ich meine, ich habe im Artikel was von WQHD & Mainstream geschrieben zu haben. Ich gehe rein danach, was aktuell als guten Mittelklasse-Gaming-Monitor zu haben ist. Es führt zu nichts, mit Statistiken, egal ob Steam oder unsere, zu argumentieren oder eine Begriffsklauberei über "Mainstream" zu führen.

Ja, ich halte Full-HD-Monitore für Einsteigermodelle, einfach weil ich meine, dass WQHD nicht unbedingt viel mehr kostet, aber deutlich mehr bietet. Oder anders gesagt; Das aktuell beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis liegt aktuell bei WQHD und 144 Hz, mal jetzt von speziellen Ansprüchen ans Gerät abgesehen.

Und rein aus Umweltaspekten sollte man seinen Rechner erst gar nicht anschalten, ja, am besten gar nicht erst kaufen!


----------



## Khabarak (15. August 2019)

Mal im Ernst:
Wie soll ich als Leser dir als Redakteur vertrauen, wenn du einfach Begriffsdefinitionen änderst?

Da kann man auch gleich UHD Fernseher zum Mainstream erklären - vollkommen ungeachtet der Marktanteile.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (15. August 2019)

Okay, ich versuchs nochmal ohne Polemik: Es kommt nicht drauf an, was die Leute JETZT zu Hause stehen haben, sondern was es JETZT zu kaufen gibt.

UHD-TVs sind hier das beste Beispiel. Viele, ich inkl., haben noch ne FHD-Gurke daheim. Heute hat aber jeder neue(!) Billigheimer-TV schon ne UHD-Auflösung.

Genauso verhält es sich bei Monitoren: Full HD kauft der, der nicht viel ausgeben will. WQHD kauft der, der einen guten Mittelklasse-Monitor haben will. Was NICHT heißt, dass wir bei Benchmarks FHD vernachlässigen - im Gegenteil. Hierfür zählt, was die Masse daheim stehen hat. NICHT aber, wenn es um einen Test von neuen Modellen geht. Schließlich sind hier Neuanschaffungen oft eine Investition in die Zukunft.


----------



## Khabarak (15. August 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Okay, ich versuchs nochmal ohne Polemik: Es kommt nicht drauf an, was die Leute JETZT zu Hause stehen haben, sondern was es JETZT zu kaufen gibt.



Beinah richtig.
Es kommt nicht nur drauf an, was es zu kaufen gibt, sondern auch, was die Mehrheit der Käufer wirklich kauft.
Da hilft dann auch ein Blick in die Marktanteile der verkauften Geräte.
Auch bei TVs sind noch immer die FullHD Geräte diejenigen mit dem größten Marktanteilen bei neu gekauften Geräten.
Nur weil die Dinger angeboten werden bedeutet es nicht, dass sie auch am meisten gekauft werden.

Aktuell habe ich 4 Displays hier stehen. 3 davon sind 1200p. Eines FHD.
Es ist aber nicht gesagt, dass ich auf jeden Fall auf 1440p "upgraden" werde.
Es kommt da auch sehr drauf an, welche Grafikkarte dann in den PCs steckt.
Der Mainstream bei den GPU Käufern war schon immer im Bereich von bis zu €300.
Nach aktuellem Stand sieht es in dem Bereich aber ziemlich mau aus, was Performancesteigerungen angeht.
Entsprechend wird es auch in naher Zukunft kaum Leute im Mainstream geben, die auf 1440p wechseln.


----------

